# Antifreeze petitions Please sign!



## RudeDogg1 (21 Feb 2012)

Even if your not an animal lover (it kills humans to) i want to get as many people to sign as I can. My mums already lost 2 cats to the horrible stuff. Post the link on your facebook accounts or any other site where people will see it.

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/search?q=antifreeze


Cheers
Rudi


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Feb 2012)

didnt know it was an issue... signed.
Dont quite understand where these animals are getting antifreeze though? aside from deliberate poisening...


----------



## RudeDogg1 (21 Feb 2012)

no idea how they get itspose alot of people just dispose of it incorrectly. They love the taste of it and it only takes a teaspoon to kill animals and humans. The numbers dying are shocking just this w/e my mum lost her second cat to it and another cat from just down the road died this w/e, and another local vet had 6 cases last month 5 died. And thats just tiny north devon. You only have to google it and there are pages upon pages of deaths. Cheers for signing


----------



## ghostsword (21 Feb 2012)

It tastes good and it only takes one teaspoon to kill?  i am signing it! 


___________________________


----------



## RudeDogg1 (21 Feb 2012)

It's very sad poor lil things


----------



## sussex_cichlids (22 Feb 2012)

Hi 

Very sad sorry to hear about your loss 

Antifreeze is a nasty chemical thing is i was told by a mechanic to check if you car has anti freeze dip your finger in it and taste it funny thing is antifreeze taste very sweet almost like a coffee with 10 sugars its very very sweet. 

So i can see how animals may lick this up thinking its OK to. with most animals will use there sense of smell before taste so surely adding a odor that animals cannot stand would be the first step 

Surely they could put something with it bit like they do with pure ethanol that sold in the UK they put another chemical with it to stop drunks drinking it if they try just make them very sick. 

Surly if they were to make antifreeze non toxic would be better for the enviroment too 
Like Antifreeze glycoproteins or AFGPs are found in Antarctic notothenioids and northern cod and even in pigs if we did more research in to these then surely they could make a non toxic antifreeze.

I know Southern Rail have a special grit for there platforms as using rock salt not options with all the metal rails make them corrode faster so they have a special grit made from derivative of pigs blood so we can make a similar products why not a non toxic antifreeze for engines 

Ive Signed It


----------



## Antipofish (22 Feb 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> It tastes good and it only takes one teaspoon to kill?  i am signing it!
> 
> 
> ___________________________




I read the first sentence there Luis and it sounded like you were going to follow "it tasted good and only takes a teaspoon to kill?"   with  "where do I buy some?"  lol.  But joking apart, I am signing it too.  Having said that, it does have essential applications and I cannot see any non toxic alternative becoming readily available in the close future.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (22 Feb 2012)

Apparently it would only cost them an extra 1p a litre to add something that makes it smell bad and taste bad


----------



## sussex_cichlids (22 Feb 2012)

That's mad and no excuses as they would just pass the extra cost on to the customer so cannot see that being a valid argument when it come to animal welfare

Have you thought about contacting your local RSPCA representative see if you can get the backing of the RSPCA check out there website give and give them a call ask to speak with local RSPCA representative they may have to call you back sure they will be happy to support you and getting the backing of one the UK largest animal welfare agency would give your campaign the firepower the really get something done

RSPCA Website


----------



## Antipofish (22 Feb 2012)

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> Apparently it would only cost them an extra 1p a litre to add something that makes it smell bad and taste bad



Then they are morons.  Add it, and increase the price by 5p or 10p saying "Ours is pet friendly".  Jobs a good'un and they make more money.  Erm, someone should tell their marketing people that !  (Although marketing people rarely see things from a sensible perspective).


----------



## Gill (23 Feb 2012)

This has always been an issue in the winter months, as Cats clean their paws. And antifreeze gets on the snow and transferred onto the paws of the animals.


----------

